

Show HN: Tonights project - Free Bootstrap Landing Pages - orangethirty
https://bitbucket.org/pablo787labs/bootstrap-landing-page-templates

======
nodesocket
I applaud the project and effort, but the landing pages don't look very good.
You can see screenshots here: <http://bootstraplanding.site44.com>

~~~
orangethirty
They are bootstrap templates for you to add your design over. Not something
you want to use as is. Landing pages require heavy A/B testing. The purpose of
the project is to give you something to work with without having to invest
much time in the html. You only have to focus on the colors, background, and
copy. That right there will save you a lot of time. :)

Thanks for the feedback.

------
orangethirty
This is a spin-off from a project I also completed today. These are four
landing page templates built with bootstrap. They are licensed under the GNU
WTFPL, so go ahead and use them without fear. Let me know if they came in
handy by shooting me an email (address in profile). I'm also available for
hire as a freelancer (back/front end).

Here is to shipping!

~~~
smarx
Congrats on shipping!

To make it easier for people to check out the landing pages, I've hosted them
at <http://bootstraplanding.site44.com>.

~~~
orangethirty
Thank you.

Remember: these are just templates for you to work with, not final designs.
The screenshots are just rough examples of what can be done. Test, test, test.

